# Happy Birthday, RPCookin



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Rick! I hope your birthday is as beautiful as the photographs you take. (Your choice of camera.  )


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Rick!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday, RP.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy birthday, RP!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday, RP!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday Rick

Josie


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy birthday, Rick!   I hope you have a great day, and a fabulous year.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday Rick!! 

Woha.......that's some cake there CG!!


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone - love the Canon cake CG!  Here is where I celebrated my birthdays in 2012 and 2013 - Max Conch Bar, Long Island, Bahamas.  The owner's (Gary and Liz Ritchie) are very good friends (the guy with polka dot hat is Gary, and my wife is the lovely lady nearest the camera).  

The second photo was a house specialty - Wings, breadfruit chips served on banana leaf, and made to order conch salad, and Kalik Gold to wash it down.  Last year hurricane Joaquin took out the breadfruit tree back of the bar, and it was the only one on the island, so no more chips.


----------

